# My 85 gallon fish



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i have two silver dollars, two severums(sp), two giant danos, 3 jack dempseys. What do u all think?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

your jack dempsy's look awsome!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya they look cool but what happend to one of there tails


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

thx my large male is missing a large peace of his tail. i have no idea how it happened, they were rescue fish. i guess the guy had them all in a 30 gallon and never fed them. Now they have a nice home.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

here is another pic of my large male.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

The fishes looks cool







, however if it was me, I would get rid of the background get something rocky design, or amazon or just plain black or blue backgrounds. That sea corals does not match to your fish.

Just my 2c


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

sicklid-holic said:


> The fishes looks cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah the tank looks good man but i would just change the background. personally i don't liek using backgrounds but if i had one i would have a freshwater background for a freshwater tank not a saltwater :laugh: . don't think im trashin your aquarium casue i like it and the jack looks awsome but i would just change the background.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

Get black bristol board. Or use "Glass and Tile" spray paint, looks AMAZING!

Those are some gorgeous JD's. I would get 4 more Silver Dollars tho.

--Dan


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Get black bristol board. Or use "Glass and Tile" spray paint, looks AMAZING!
> 
> Those are some gorgeous JD's. I would get 4 more Silver Dollars tho.
> 
> ...


thats what i have on the back of my aquarium is glass paint. its black and i would say it looks good.









J-Rod


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks, i know about the back ground. I was going to get salt water at first, but i came across some piranhas and got them. So now i have that.
Im going to go with all black.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

nice pics and tank


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks for the good replys


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice jacks


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great dollars how big are those guy,s ?????????/


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice rescue glad you got them into a better home. If it is easy to redo the background go for it. I like black or bright blue that is all I have for my tanks.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i like how the jacks kinda glow with different colors they look nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they look great 
but like everyone said that background kills the fish


----------

